# The most batshit wingnut I've ever met and he wasn't in the slabs



## The Hiker

So I'm on a plane from san diego to seattle the day after jambo (which was fucking incredible by the way) and my seat is next to this 6 foot 8, clean cut serious looking guy who says he's a pilot for big cargo planes. 10 minutes into the flight he asks if I'm a christian, and taking Cornelius's advice about messing with people's beliefs, I say yes. What comes out of this guy luke's mouth for the next 2 hours is the biggest collection of crazy I've ever heard from one person, ever. I had to write it all down afterwards, and the list goes like this

-ww3 against israel and america soon
-the end times and book of revelation is at hand
-there will be the mark of the beast, an electronic implant that steals your soul to satan
-A one world religion and dictatorship will be set up, led by the antichrist, and anyone who resists will be beheaded
-obama is the antichrist
-1000s of babies are murdered every day by abortion and a fourth of all humanity has been aborted
-the ruling class is planning on reducing the world population to about 500 million through vaccines and medicine
-there are niflim half demons living in antarctica and the amazon and they're in cahoots with the iluminati
-california will be the next sodom and gamora (the city, not the superhero)
-anybody LGBTQ is a soulless servant of the devil
-there's nothing beyond earth in space except "the firmament" basically flat earth
-and a shit ton more about how wicked the world is nowadays

There were several moments where I got really close to losing my shit and dropping the act but I didn't, just barely.
This was a surreal fucking flight, and the weirdest part is that I would've expected a mofo this crazy at the slabs, not on the way home from them.
I also think I indirectly convinced him that he's the next john the baptist


----------



## OBIWAN616

HAIL SATAN!


----------



## Object

Sounds like you bought into it, or at least, made him feel good. Why didn't you bring up some questions to him? I bet you were just beside yourself
I've met many people who in one way or another think this way.
It's nothing new. 
So, grow a pair, and next time, state your beliefs, contradict what you will.. 
Don't just agree and then bring it to "us" we weren't there. 
If this guy sees this post, after you kissed his arse, the next time he sees you he'll think what a pussy you are.
Stand up and fight for what you believe in. 
Maybe then we'll have some good jargon to choose from....
Cheers


----------



## mono

> reducing the world population through medicine

::bookworm:: i see..........


----------



## roughdraft

a quarter of humanity has been aborted....hmmmmm


----------



## The Hiker

Human said:


> Sounds like you bought into it, or at least, made him feel good. Why didn't you bring up some questions to him? I bet you were just beside yourself
> I've met many people who in one way or another think this way.
> It's nothing new.
> So, grow a pair, and next time, state your beliefs, contradict what you will..
> Don't just agree and then bring it to "us" we weren't there.
> If this guy sees this post, after you kissed his arse, the next time he sees you he'll think what a pussy you are.
> Stand up and fight for what you believe in.
> Maybe then we'll have some good jargon to choose from....
> Cheers


Goddamn that was quick to judge, I brought up my own points but a fucker this crazy wouldn't change his mind for anything. There's no fucking way I "bought into it" and I called him out when I could but he just kept reciting the same shit over and over


----------



## roughdraft

i knew one guy like this who was essentially going to martyr himself in the name of the unborn / aborted children

yep anytime i tried to challenge this guy holy fuck i have never had someone talk over me so damn fast and loud, what a wreck


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

mono said:


> > reducing the world population through medicine
> 
> ::bookworm:: i see..........


is that sarcastic? because a lot of what the medical industry is today is the result of putting holistic practitioners on trail as witches in the 16-1800s. idiot.


----------



## Object

Hey man hold up now, I ain't judged you I just see how you wrote it. 
It seems you had your tail tucked. 
You obviously wanted us to comment so therefore I commence to give you my view. 
In this world nowadays, you'll find people have a variety of viewpoints and different experiences..
For the most part I just accept their angles for . 02 what its worth. 
Not much, most of the time.
Shine on, you crazy diamond


----------



## roughdraft

thread has a lotta potential


----------



## The Hiker

Human said:


> Hey man hold up now, I ain't judged you I just see how you wrote it.
> It seems you had your tail tucked.
> You obviously wanted us to comment so therefore I commence to give you my view.
> In this world nowadays, you'll find people have a variety of viewpoints and different experiences..
> For the most part I just accept their angles for . 02 what its worth.
> Not much, most of the time.
> Shine on, you crazy diamond


OK I got you now, you're partially right because I was thinking about how good a story it would make


----------



## Lost in transit

Too funny that you kept up the act the whole time. I think I would have laughed or something and gave it away


----------



## Coywolf

Ya, arguing with people like this has like, 0 potential of either: you winning, him seeing things any differently, or either of you being comfortable for the ride.

Fuck arguing with people like this. I just tell people that, while I respect their opinions, I am a pagan and will never be converted to anything else. If they persist, I'll tell them to fuck right off 

Religion is the damn downfall of this world.


----------



## Ezra Fyre

Multi-String biblical-conspiracy theorist... Met several... Some have points worth thinking over... Like Vaccines to kill us... Cause, How does Avg. Joe "Really" know what's in a Government needle? ... We're just kinda taking docs word for it, ya know.... Combine the knowledge You Don't Know what's in that "Vaccine" with a (paranoid?) massive distrust of Government, add a dash of cutting edge science - Gene Therapy & POOF! Instant Bio-Warfare, our DNA becomes the weapon. Utilizing the mass-marketable guise of
"saving the population from diseases", (vaccines) DNA-triggers could covertly distribute worldwide... 
Imagine using the protein receptors in DNA to turn genetic diseases off or On in people. Realize its already being done... Think how easily the wrong protein could slip into an injection.... Or how easy to taint a whole shipment... Crazy dude on plane, or, bio-engineer?? 

;-)


----------



## Object

IDK if you're talking to me but thanks I admire the thought. Cow Wolf. I've never seen you speak of anything worthy of commenting. 
And fuck who gives a shit about your paganism. 
I don't 
I'm not religious. 
I'm spiritual. 
And if you don't know the difference I pity your stupid ASS soul. 
I could care less. 
Fuck you.
You're probably the reason or one of the reasons why good people like creature, gets deleted from this site 
You all just can't handle outside or objective criticism. 
If I ever see you in person, let's have a real talk. 
Unless you run away, like the pussy you are


----------



## The Hiker

Human said:


> IDK if you're talking to me but thanks I admire the thought. Cow Wolf. I've never seen you speak of anything worthy of commenting.
> And fuck who gives a shit about your paganism.
> I don't
> I'm not religious.
> I'm spiritual.
> And if you don't know the difference I pity your stupid ASS soul.
> I could care less.
> Fuck you.
> You're probably the reason or one of the reasons why good people like creature, gets deleted from this site
> You all just can't handle outside or objective criticism.
> If I ever see you in person, let's have a real talk.
> Unless you run away, like the pussy you are


Man calm the hell down, you just said that people should stand up for what they believe in, and that's what he was doing


----------



## Object

Yeah, right. And what valid points does he give? None.
Zero. 
Fuck it. I'll be deleted by tomorrow.
And another one bites the dust


----------



## Deleted member 125

Human said:


> Yeah, right. And what valid points does he give? None.
> Zero.
> Fuck it. I'll be deleted by tomorrow.
> And another one bites the dust



um. what?


----------



## roughdraft

you're obviously going through some shit rn @Human why don't you take a deep breath? it's not that serious


----------



## Deleted member 125

roughdraft said:


> you're obviously going through some shit rn @Human why don't you take a deep breath? it's not that serious



if hes going through some shit thats understandable, what im having a tiny problem with is how hes handling it. his actions in this thread, and also outside of it today is what im concerned about. if this continues then yea i guess "another one bites the dust".

@Human i dont want to ban you. i really dont. somebody posting a story about a nut job they met and you replying with comments that wernt well received kinda makes you seem like the one who doesnt handle outside criticism well. you mention people not being able to handle objective or outside criticism but yer response to being handed the same criticism is to act like a child? fuck man. and then the "durr say it to my face tough guy" comment at @Coywolf ? where did that come from? and nah, people like coywolf wernt the reason creature was banned, people like creature are the reason creature was banned. feel free to PM me if youd like to talk.


----------



## Lost in transit

Not that deep. Stand down


----------



## Coywolf

Wow, hasent this thread developed.

I love when people take things so seriously online.

If your only solution to solving problems is physically confronting them with violence, I feel sorry for you.

Edit:

Also, I dont mind people with dissenting opinions, I'm just saying, when it comes to religion and conspiracy theories, I have found that if you have a dissenting opinion from that person, it usually just leads to argument/violence/uncomfortable air.

I am done listening to wingnuts, I gave them their chance. It's basically just wasting my time. Especially when I'm busking ot something and they come up wanting to "talk" which usually means them spewing a bunch of nonsense at me.

As far as creature is concerned, he may have sounded crazy sometimes, but at least the dude was smart as fuck. I had nothing against him or his posts.


----------



## Sleipnir

Flying spaghetti monster anyone..


----------



## Matt Derrick

@Human having a dissenting opinion doesn't give you a license to be an asshole. you can disagree without name calling and resorting to general shittyness. you've made more than one post in this thread that was worthy of being issued a warning, but i'm going to give you a chance to discuss this rationally, if for no other reason than to see if you're capable of doing so.


----------



## FenrirFox

I somewhat agree with the crazy guy.


----------



## The Hiker

FenrirFox said:


> I somewhat agree with the crazy guy.


On what parts exactly? Cause this guy said some pretty fucked up stuff


----------



## FenrirFox

feral wanderer said:


> On what parts exactly? Cause this guy said some pretty fucked up stuff


That the world is wicked and the big Cali cities crashing the hardest (when oil runs out,) but I'm down with the sickness anyways, lol.


----------



## The Hiker

FenrirFox said:


> That the world is wicked and the big Cali cities crashing the hardest (when oil runs out,) but I'm down with the sickness anyways, lol.


OK cool I was thinking about the REAL crazy stuff


----------



## Zaphod

Holy shit, I liked one of Coywolf's posts; it MIGHT be the apocalypse, maybe this dude got that bit right lol


Honestly though, That's not even that crazy. I knew a fuck ton of people just like this when I was growing up Christian. The crazy part is how many people actually believe that kind of thing

My best crazy wingnut speech was this dude I met in Georgia who told me he was one of the 144,000 chosen by God who can't die and that was why the evil reptile aliens were after him and subsequently why he was on the road. There was A LOT more to it than that but that was my favorite bit. I still use it if I need to look like a wingnut myself


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Human said:


> Sounds like you bought into it



If he bought into it.. would he have written this post? Do you even think the shit through that you respond with or do you just decide you're gonna be edgy/antagonistic and whatever flows from your finger tips after that is what gets submitted?



Human said:


> or at least, made him feel good.



Versus what? make him feel bad? 3 hour flight, great idea.. the moment the plane leaves the tarmac, try to piss the guy off sitting next to you. I cannot possibly think of a more comfortable way to spend 3 hours in coach with a wingnut. Really fucking smart, let's make him feel bad.



Human said:


> So, grow a pair, and next time, state your beliefs, contradict what you will.. If this guy sees this post, after you kissed his arse, the next time he sees you he'll think what a pussy you are.



Ohhh, I'm starting to get it. You're one of those guys still struggling with the concept of being a "real man" aren't you? Don't wanna come off like a pussy, can't be vulnerable.. don't let em see any weakness.. gotta be tough. Assert dominance, tell others to grow a pair.. must. keep. this. macho. facade. going. so. they. don't. think. I'm. a. bitch.

There is no such thing as being a real man, they sold you some bullshit. The sooner you realize and come to terms with it, the sooner we can evolve as a species. You're holding the entire team back with that grow a pair don't be a pussy mindset. You're hanging onto some old caveman DNA shit.



Human said:


> Stand up and fight for what you believe in.
> Maybe then we'll have some good jargon to choose from....



... Are you sure you know what the word jargon means? Were you looking for subject matter? Topics?



Human said:


> Cow Wolf. I've never seen you speak of anything worthy of commenting.



The irony.



Human said:


> And fuck who gives a shit about your paganism.
> I'm spiritual.



Again with the irony, who gives a fuck about your spirituality. It's actually completely hilarious that you ridicule @Coywolf for mentioning his paganism and then immediately assume anyone here gives a fuck to hear about your spirituality.



Human said:


> And if you don't know the difference I pity your stupid ASS soul.


Oh I'm sure you're the only person here who knows the difference between spirituality and religion. That's a super hard concept to grasp.

Speaking of hard concepts to grasp



Human said:


> I could care less.
> Fuck you.



So what you're saying is you have an overflow of care for the subject and you could spare even more if more care was desired? I believe you're looking for "couldn't care less" which implies you have absolutely no cares left. Fresh out of cares, so it's impossible to care less. Could care less means you got some extra cares.. see how that works? I love how you called him a stupid ass right before you went on to use a term you don't even comprehend.



Human said:


> You're probably the reason or one of the reasons why good people like creature, gets deleted from this site



How? Where is your thought process here? How in the hell would Coywolf be the reason why Creature and other people get banned here? Did you follow along when it was all happening? Did you see the emails Creature sent to Matt? You can go back and have a look at those if you'd like. Try to skip past the part where Coywolf left some heartfelt sentiments about seeing Creature go because that wouldn't really jive with your accusations.



Human said:


> You all just can't handle outside or objective criticism.



Haha, ok. Yeah we don't have to handle that by the fucking bucket loads coming from you shitty ass trolls just about on the daily from some angle.

Lastly, the part I couldn't wait to get to;



Human said:


> If I ever see you in person, let's have a real talk. Unless you run away, like the pussy you are



Ahh yes more of that tough guy talk. How funny is it that this comes from a guy hiding behind the anonymity of not only being too afraid to show your face but doubling down on the fear hiding behind the most vague username ever; @Human Oh boy.. I'm so afraid I might have a run in with "human" one day. I better make sure to never travel to "behind me" but if by some tragic accident I end up there I'll know it's him, he'll be a digitally watercolored skull and I'll run like the pussy I am.

PS. Why do you use the word pussy with a negative connotation? Pussies are wonderful. I came from a pussy. Embrace the feminine, it's ok. You don't have to keep acting so tough, it's ok. It's not your fault. I don't know who hurt you but it's not your fault, it's ok.


----------



## roughdraft

Zaphod said:


> I knew a fuck ton of people just like this when I was growing up Christian. The crazy part is how many people actually believe that kind of thing



true as fuck, people are quick & easy to believe some fun shit. the thing that bugs me is why aren't they as quick & easy to reconsider? I enjoy the ability of believing and disbelieving at the ready



FenrirFox said:


> I somewhat agree with the crazy guy.



there are at least a couple of things on there i would approach considering. not shit I'd go ranting and raving about, but shit that isn't too far off. 

i think people like this fear death and so everything is about massacres and population reduction, failing to understand that the elite benefits from using live bodies to power themselves. right? why would you think "they are gonna kill us all!!" unless deep down you really were insecure with your own mortality?

the irony that they are supposedly deep in a religion that should give them spiritual peace but yet they miss - in my opinion - by far the biggest point in diving into spiritual concepts - being at peace with mortality


----------



## Coywolf

FenrirFox said:


> I somewhat agree with the crazy guy.



Still dont know how you keep using that stupid rating instead of disagree...



Engineer J Lupo said:


> If he bought into it.. would he have written this post? Do you even think the shit through that you respond with or do you just decide you're gonna be edgy/antagonistic and whatever flows from your finger tips after that is what gets submitted?
> 
> 
> 
> Versus what? make him feel bad? 3 hour flight, great idea.. the moment the plane leaves the tarmac, try to piss the guy off sitting next to you. I cannot possibly think of a more comfortable way to spend 3 hours in coach with a wingnut. Really fucking smart, let's make him feel bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, I'm starting to get it. You're one of those guys still struggling with the concept of being a "real man" aren't you? Don't wanna come off like a pussy, can't be vulnerable.. don't let em see any weakness.. gotta be tough. Assert dominance, tell others to grow a pair.. must. keep. this. macho. facade. going. so. they. don't. think. I'm. a. bitch.
> 
> There is no such thing as being a real man, they sold you some bullshit. The sooner you realize and come to terms with it, the sooner we can evolve as a species. You're holding the entire team back with that grow a pair don't be a pussy mindset. You're hanging onto some old caveman DNA shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Are you sure you know what the word jargon means? Were you looking for subject matter? Topics?
> 
> 
> 
> The irony.
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the irony, who gives a fuck about your spirituality. It's actually completely hilarious that you ridicule @Coywolf for mentioning his paganism and then immediately assume anyone here gives a fuck to hear about your spirituality.
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sure you're the only person here who knows the difference between spirituality and religion. That's a super hard concept to grasp.
> 
> Speaking of hard concepts to grasp
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is you have an overflow of care for the subject and you could spare even more if more care was desired? I believe you're looking for "couldn't care less" which implies you have absolutely no cares left. Fresh out of cares, so it's impossible to care less. Could care less means you got some extra cares.. see how that works? I love how you called him a stupid ass right before you went on to use a term you don't even comprehend.
> 
> 
> 
> How? Where is your thought process here? How in the hell would Coywolf be the reason why Creature and other people get banned here? Did you follow along when it was all happening? Did you see the emails Creature sent to Matt? You can go back and have a look at those if you'd like. Try to skip past the part where Coywolf left some heartfelt sentiments about seeing Creature go because that wouldn't really jive with your accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, ok. Yeah we don't have to handle that by the fucking bucket loads coming from you shitty ass trolls just about on the daily from some angle.
> 
> Lastly, the part I couldn't wait to get to;
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes more of that tough guy talk. How funny is it that this comes from a guy hiding behind the anonymity of not only being too afraid to show your face but doubling down on the fear hiding behind the most vague username ever; @Human Oh boy.. I'm so afraid I might have a run in with "human" one day. I better make sure to never travel to "behind me" but if by some tragic accident I end up there I'll know it's him, he'll be a digitally watercolored skull and I'll run like the pussy I am.
> 
> PS. Why do you use the word pussy with a negative connotation? Pussies are wonderful. I came from a pussy. Embrace the feminine, it's ok. You don't have to keep acting so tough, it's ok. It's not your fault. I don't know who hurt you but it's not your fault, it's ok.



^all of this. I'm glad someone took the time to write it out.


----------



## Coywolf

::shakes head at the ridiculous misuse of the rating system by @FenrirFox ::


----------



## Coywolf

ANYWAY......

So, I'm glad we can all agree, that we disagree, on what constitutes wingnut-itry....


----------



## VikingAdventurer

I think it's HILARIOUS that we can basically see the moment when "fenrir fox" (Fuck them for making a mockery of my ancestor's pantheon, btw) got banned...

This was the last post in the thread with a "stupid" rating. Lol. 



Coywolf said:


> Still dont know how you keep using that stupid rating instead of disagree...
> 
> 
> 
> ^all of this. I'm glad someone took the time to write it out.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Also, I think the nuttiest wingnut I ever saw was @Human .


----------



## PatAW

feral wanderer said:


> So I'm on a plane from san diego to seattle the day after jambo (which was fucking incredible by the way) and my seat is next to this 6 foot 8, clean cut serious looking guy who says he's a pilot for big cargo planes. 10 minutes into the flight he asks if I'm a christian, and taking Cornelius's advice about messing with people's beliefs, I say yes. What comes out of this guy luke's mouth for the next 2 hours is the biggest collection of crazy I've ever heard from one person, ever. I had to write it all down afterwards, and the list goes like this
> 
> -ww3 against israel and america soon
> -the end times and book of revelation is at hand
> -there will be the mark of the beast, an electronic implant that steals your soul to satan
> -A one world religion and dictatorship will be set up, led by the antichrist, and anyone who resists will be beheaded
> -obama is the antichrist
> -1000s of babies are murdered every day by abortion and a fourth of all humanity has been aborted
> -the ruling class is planning on reducing the world population to about 500 million through vaccines and medicine
> -there are niflim half demons living in antarctica and the amazon and they're in cahoots with the iluminati
> -california will be the next sodom and gamora (the city, not the superhero)
> -anybody LGBTQ is a soulless servant of the devil
> -there's nothing beyond earth in space except "the firmament" basically flat earth
> -and a shit ton more about how wicked the world is nowadays
> 
> There were several moments where I got really close to losing my shit and dropping the act but I didn't, just barely.
> This was a surreal fucking flight, and the weirdest part is that I would've expected a mofo this crazy at the slabs, not on the way home from them.
> I also think I indirectly convinced him that he's the next john the baptist


----------



## RayvnHearsMusic

Most of this is pretty standard. Common information that people share. And yes equally obvious that Xtians believe in apocalypse and some people don't like gay. Your post is pretty weird, in the fact that you really legit thought it was worth writing this common stuff.


----------



## RayvnHearsMusic

Ezra Fyre said:


> Multi-String biblical-conspiracy theorist... Met several... Some have points worth thinking over... Like Vaccines to kill us... Cause, How does Avg. Joe "Really" know what's in a Government needle? ... We're just kinda taking docs word for it, ya know.... Combine the knowledge You Don't Know what's in that "Vaccine" with a (paranoid?) massive distrust of Government, add a dash of cutting edge science - Gene Therapy & POOF! Instant Bio-Warfare, our DNA becomes the weapon. Utilizing the mass-marketable guise of
> "saving the population from diseases", (vaccines) DNA-triggers could covertly distribute worldwide...
> Imagine using the protein receptors in DNA to turn genetic diseases off or On in people. Realize its already being done... Think how easily the wrong protein could slip into an injection.... Or how easy to taint a whole shipment... Crazy dude on plane, or, bio-engineer??
> 
> ;-)



...Um, we literally know exactly what's in the vaccines. It is literally public knowledge. Aluminum, viruses, mercury, aborted human parts, aborted cow parts, synthetic "vitamins" (these are also detrimental to human health), preservatives...


----------



## RayvnHearsMusic

roughdraft said:


> i think people like this fear death and so everything is about massacres and population reduction, failing to understand that the elite benefits from using live bodies to power themselves. right? why would you think "they are gonna kill us all!!" unless deep down you really were insecure with your own mortality?



Because evidence. And science. And proof. And history. And admission, on video. Amd actually literally visually watching it happen (for example, watching arrest for flying sign or sleeping... thus going to jail, where being murdered is an immediate possibility. Or personally knowing several people who's children have been kidnapped by a government (thus again significantly risking lives to the frequent murders and other physical tortures that occur after the kidnapping), as literally every single user on this message board does).


----------



## Pwigie

Damn that is crazy


----------



## CainKO

feral wanderer said:


> So I'm on a plane from san diego to seattle the day after jambo (which was fucking incredible by the way) and my seat is next to this 6 foot 8, clean cut serious looking guy who says he's a pilot for big cargo planes. 10 minutes into the flight he asks if I'm a christian, and taking Cornelius's advice about messing with people's beliefs, I say yes. What comes out of this guy luke's mouth for the next 2 hours is the biggest collection of crazy I've ever heard from one person, ever. I had to write it all down afterwards, and the list goes like this
> 
> -ww3 against israel and america soon
> -the end times and book of revelation is at hand
> -there will be the mark of the beast, an electronic implant that steals your soul to satan
> -A one world religion and dictatorship will be set up, led by the antichrist, and anyone who resists will be beheaded
> -obama is the antichrist
> -1000s of babies are murdered every day by abortion and a fourth of all humanity has been aborted
> -the ruling class is planning on reducing the world population to about 500 million through vaccines and medicine
> -there are niflim half demons living in antarctica and the amazon and they're in cahoots with the iluminati
> -california will be the next sodom and gamora (the city, not the superhero)
> -anybody LGBTQ is a soulless servant of the devil
> -there's nothing beyond earth in space except "the firmament" basically flat earth
> -and a shit ton more about how wicked the world is nowadays
> 
> There were several moments where I got really close to losing my shit and dropping the act but I didn't, just barely.
> This was a surreal fucking flight, and the weirdest part is that I would've expected a mofo this crazy at the slabs, not on the way home from them.
> I also think I indirectly convinced him that he's the next john the baptist


This man sounds like a character from Warhammer 40k


----------

